# Another newbie seeking advice.



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay I am coming to you guys cause after reading up on some post it is clear that you all know what you are talking about. Here is my problem....

I recently moved to Florida and I fish the area between Flagler Beach and Ponce Inlet. I enjoy pier fishing and do it often but what I really love is being on the beach. When I first got down I bought a Penn Slammer 560 and put it on a 9' M/H Bigwater ugly stick spooled with 30# Powerpro. At the time I was assuming this would be a decent set up to cast into the water from the surf. Well when I started fishing the area I found that more often than not the water is pretty rough. I have not had much success keeping my bate on the bottom using 6oz weight. I think a lot of this has to do with the fact that I am not able to really cast the 6oz and bait out past where the waves are breaking. If I had to estimate I would say I am casting at most 50m. I think if I could get the weight past the breaking waves and into deeper water it would be able to stick. I really do not have anything bad to say about the Penn Slammer, I have since bought a 360 which I use as well, but the problem is I am just not able to get the bait out far enough with my set up. 

What I'd like to do is have a rig that I can bottom fish cut bait, without having to wait for the rare occassion that there are very light seas. Based on what I have read in this forum I have been brainstorming a few options. 

One is to invest in a long surf rod and a decent reel, like say a 12-13' tica or AFAW and maybe a 525mag. I was a little nervous about the line capacity if I actually managed to cast 300' and hooked into something fast. 

Another thing I was wondering if I could just get a new rod and put my Slammer 560 on it. Maybe I should just be practicing more with my uglystick and spinner set up? I have practiced a bit but it just seems like I am not getting much further, also I tend to sling the bait off the hook if I try too hard. 

I guess the last option would be to get an ocean kayak and just use my set up now and kayak the bait out. I really want to avoid having to bring more stuff to the beach when i fish, not to mention I don't have a truck so I'd have to get a roof rack for my car and etc etc etc. 

Any advice is welcome, esp regarding what you think I should be able to get out of the set up I have now. Maybe its just not right for what I want to do, it really doesn't seem to be, but others may have been more successful.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

patrck17 said:


> Okay I am coming to you guys cause after reading up on some post it is clear that you all know what you are talking about. Here is my problem....
> 
> I recently moved to Florida and I fish the area between Flagler Beach and Ponce Inlet. I enjoy pier fishing and do it often but what I really love is being on the beach. When I first got down I bought a Penn Slammer 560 and put it on a 9' M/H Bigwater ugly stick spooled with 30# Powerpro. At the time I was assuming this would be a decent set up to cast into the water from the surf. Well when I started fishing the area I found that more often than not the water is pretty rough. I have not had much success keeping my bate on the bottom using 6oz weight. I think a lot of this has to do with the fact that I am not able to really cast the 6oz and bait out past where the waves are breaking. If I had to estimate I would say I am casting at most 50m. I think if I could get the weight past the breaking waves and into deeper water it would be able to stick. I really do not have anything bad to say about the Penn Slammer, I have since bought a 360 which I use as well, but the problem is I am just not able to get the bait out far enough with my set up.
> 
> ...


I would suggest a better rod, and learn to use an off the ground cast as shown on youtube by Tommy Farmer. I know this video has helped me alot.

Also study some of the fishing rigs on this site and use the shortest leader line that you can get away with.

Welcome to P&S.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

No doubt one of the reasons you are slinging bait off is the snap cast , that most people develop initially with spinning gear. Conventional gear will force you to a smoother cast.

I would opt for the longer rod over the kayak, but keep in mind you will never ba able to cast as far out as you can take a bait with a kayak. Still kayaking baits is a lot of work and usually requires a team effort. 

Actually the current may be stronger if you do get into longer casts/deeper water, so sometimes the only solution is to use more weight or fish a different area. 

Choose the weight that will hold, and make sure the rod can handle that weight.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

if you are fishing an area that has other people near you, caution and safety must be exercised at all times. if people are close do not use otg or pendulm or any other cast the has the rod in a revolving motion. over the head casts. with an otg or similar cast you could seiously or more to someone should you have a breakoff while casting. don't just say it can't happen. it can. just be careful and respectful of others.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I would suggest you look up Robert Mahany site : wwwfloridasurfcasting.com.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry, forgot a [.] www.floridasurfcasting.com


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

*live bait rig*

i fish from the surf here in VA and its very ruff here and some spot and i use 6oz as well but i use a 6oz storm witch sticks in the sand alot better .. and far as ur bait coming off whn u throw it out maybe a bigger hook and more bait....


as far as ur set up u need a rod that will hold 8nbait the reel i woulnt get a 525 unless u know what ur doing dont get me wrong its 1 of my top 5 reels but if ur not good at throwing baitcasters then a 525 maybe a bit to much to handle... i would get a 6500 a 7000 or a saltist 30h 17 or 20 with a 40 shock will dont the job you can put alot more power into it with the shock....


now lets talk about rods first up tica if u get 1 of them make sure u get the rod at the slit re wrapped bcuz the tend to break right there

ocean master is great for the surf

afaw man thats a awsome rod

breakway great

tsunami they r good as well

and as far and the custom all star rainshadow all them if u got the money thats the way to go and just think the bigger the rod is the better when ur fishing from the surf


not u rig if ur using the steel leaders thats a waste of money live bait rig is the way to go if u dont know how to do it this is how.......

get u 2 swivels put 1 on the line so it slide's up and down get 2 to 3 glass beads and do the same let them slide up and down the line and take ur 2nd swivel and tie it on not this is the tricky part ur sinker go's on the first swivel and then put ur hook on the bottem i use 5/0 J hook and ur bait should stay on....


i hope i helped u and only thing i can say not say now is we want to see some pic's

fish hard and eat good


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I never go to Ponce but I'll help you with Flagler Beach. Flagler has a deep first gut at high tide,6' or more.Then you have a really wide 1st sandbar that can be from 50-100'.It can be hard to get a bait out past the 1st set of breakers as they are high.You would be better off with a 12' rod to get the distance and not an Ugly Stick.If you get past the big breakers your going to have to check your line often as the line will be rubbing on the sanbar and the dropoff past the breakers.Try 4 or 5 oz instead of 6oz,I use 5 oz most of the time and use a weight with the spider legs.Since you can't reach the 2nd gut with your outfit,look for a runout and cast to the center of it and ,let the water take your line out deeper,it may go north or south a little but it will put you in the fish zone.If you use a sand spike it's a soft coquina shell beach and you will have to get the spike at least 14" deep with a lite drag or you can say goodbye to your outfit.
Losing bait at 50 yards.It's probaly your casting technique,slow down and try making a smooth cast without all the power and see what happens.Your probaly overloading that Ugly Stick.
If you fish the last 2 hours of the incoming and first two hours of the outgoing, you will be able to catch most anything that swims in the ocean.That first gut will have sharks,tarpon and a lot of 40-60lb cownose rays.
Finger protector:Unless you have thick skin like me,you need to use a protector with that 30lb braided line or your cut your finger when it gets soft from the water.You can cut up a old bicycle tire(racing bike)use leather or even a bandaid.
Fishing Flagler schould pick back up by the end of march but you can still get whiting and some black drum as soon as this cold weather gets out of here.
I better stop her as I forgot what the question was.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Afaw*

If you can find an AFAW Beach or Big Beach that would be my 1st choice for distance casting. Team it with a custom magged Abu or AVET and you should be off to a good start. The 1st rod/reel I start with when I fish north Jersey or the OBX is an OM heavy with a Penn 525 just to see what the conditions are and then I'll make my choices for the rest of the day. Yeah, I have several customs and a bunch of Abu's that I'll use based upon how the OM and Penn made out.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks a lot for the feedback. Since I definately want to get into distance casting anyways I think I am going to go ahead and get a breakaway + 525 Mag. I am not the best at conventional casting, but I do have some experience using freshwater baitcasting reels. I'll start to practice my cast out in a field this winter and hopefully be set to go when the water warms up. Just having to decide if I want to go with a LDX or a HDX because based on what I read here they seem to be a good bang for the buck. I will probably snag whatever I can find online for the least amount of money and just made due. I think the LDX would be enough and likely easier for me to learn on (just assuming). 

Bent thanks for the good info. I have cut myself a few times with the braid, and still havn't gotten a finger protector, I always forget. I bet a rubber thimble would work too, I may get one of those. I am guessing then that to get to the 2nd drop off you have to cast out > 100'? I will need to start practicing to get it out that far. I know I have a long way to go, but I love to fish and I love the beach so I look forward to practicing till I can get out there.


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

I was in your area around new year and I know what you are talking about the weights not holding. I was surf fishing by Sunglow and 6 0z was not holding. (It did not matter if I cast far or short )- I went to a 6oz sputnik sinker and it did the trick. I too went to conventional (525 mag) for more distance and to keep from slicing my finger off. I am happy I did and got better distance than I did last year using a spinning outfit. You won't be disappointed with the 525 mag. I have mine on the 12' OM I got from the Orlando BSP... Already saving up for a heavier rod and a trip to the OBX...


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback 4nbait. I hate that the water has been so rough in the Daytona area. People I talk to say it is usually much flatter but I have not seen it once. I am looking forward to practicing with the new set up. I went with a used breakaway HDX that Tommy Farmer was selling. I am pretty sure I got a lot of practice before I will be able to get to where I can cast the thing on the beach, but at least I know I am getting quality gear which will be up to the task once I get the skills down. My spinning gear will still be good for the jetties and the piers, and I think you can never have too much fishing equipment! Good luck with your new set up when you get it.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I would highly recommend you check this out and attend if at all possible. Jeff is a fantastic instructor and almost every question you have above will be answered in the class. The dates were pushed forward a week, due to cold weather, so the first class starts this coming weekend, Saturday the 16th.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=58250


----------

